# Forellenpuff???



## rataka (3. Januar 2006)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären was ein Forellenpuff ist?

wenn das, was ich bisher erfahren habe, richtig ist, dann darf man an einem solchen "PUFF" das ganze jahr über Forellen angeln ,trotz schonzeiten...

stimmt das?

woran erkennt man einen Forellenpuff und was ist das besondere an den dingern?


----------



## altersalat (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

Forellenpuffs sind diese kommerziell betriebenen Forellenteiche, wo massig besetzt wird, damit auch jeder was fangen kann. Oft wird nach Put & Take Verfahren abgerechnet, d.h. man bezahlt keine Tageskarte sondern nach Gewicht der gefangenen Forellen. Das mit den Schonzeiten ist wirklich oft so, wobei ich nicht weiß wie da die gesetzliche Lage ist.


----------



## barta (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

das ist vollkommen richtig...das sind halt forellenteiche/seen, wo du deinen obolus zahlst und dann deinem hobby nachgehen kannst...es wird dann noch fisch eingesetzt, pro person versteht sich... das quasi wie im "puff" daher der begriff... meistens haben diese anlagen echt kleine teiche...das war früher mal so:
das waren zuchtanlagen und dort konnte man sich forellenfangen, wie man wollte(10st. in 10min waren da standard, da zuchtanlagen) und nacher dann zum wiegen gegangen ist und dann nach kg bezahlt hat...heute im zeitalter des kommerzes, hat man sich gedacht...wir besetzen halt en bischen was, so dass man en bischen was fängt und nehmen ne pauschalgebühr...weil einige werden vielleicht nix fangen und das ist dann reingewinn... und da werden die schonzeiten mit den füßen getreten...

ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## rataka (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

also gelten die schonzeiten?
riskiert man dabei nicht irgendwie seinen Angelschein oder sowas???

will nicht direkt beim ersten angeln den schein los sein...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

Nein du riskierst ganz sicher nicht deinen Schein .
An geschlossenen gewässern (also wenn der Puff nicht mit anderen gewässern verbunden ist) kann die Schonzeit ausgesetzt werden ...

Eine Schonzeit hätte ja auch keinen Sinn , da die Forellen im Puff sowiso nicht ablaichen , und meist nach wenigen Tagen wieder gefangen werden .

Außerdem gibts in diesen Seen meistens eh nur Regenbogenforellen , und für die gibts sowiso weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaß ... (gilt nur für SH)


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

Im Fischereischein von NRW sind Regenbogenforellen nur in Fließgewässern geschont...


----------



## rataka (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

das sind ja mal gute neuigkeiten ^^ 

aber lohnt es sich um diese jahreszeit an so einen puff zu fahren?


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*



			
				rataka schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja mal gute neuigkeiten ^^
> 
> aber lohnt es sich um diese jahreszeit an so einen puff zu fahren?



Joh,
Forellen lieben sauerstoffreiches Wasser und in kalten Wasser löst sich mehr Sauerstoff als in warmen Wasser !

Also nicht lange nachdenken, losziehen !

Nikmark


----------



## Stefan21j (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

Es lohnt sich. Schau mal in dem Trööt "CRF-Laberbox" auf den Seiten ab 383...


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht ganz so !!!
> Die Schonzeiten beziehen sich explizit auf *Fließgewässer* und das sind die Forellenpuffs nicht. Deshalb darf dort ganzjährig geangelt werden !
> 
> Nikmark


 
Hab ich doch gesagt ... |kopfkrat #h


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich doch gesagt ... |kopfkrat #h



Joh, hast Du und Du warst auch 2 Minuten schneller #6 
Soll ich meinen Beitrag löschen ? Schon geschehen :m 

Nikmark


----------



## davidpil (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

joa in einer Teichwirtschaft können schonzeiten aufgehoben werden (siehe oben)


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forellenpuff???*

grins^^
ein Puff
tausend nutten*forellen*
die in viel zu kleinen räumen geld machen^^


----------

